# Fall fertilizer prices up for grabs



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Ran into my fertilizer supplier yesterday at the lumber yard. He was telling that fertilizer prices are really in question right now.

Seems that anhydrous supply is being limited because of railcar conversion to handling propane and butane. According to him, the AA suppliers can't get rail cars to ship to local terminals so they're having to truck it. Rail car companies have to change valves, flush the tanks, etc., to switch from one product to he other and the money is in gas right now.

He also said the same things about potash and phosphorous coming up the Mississippi. Troubles with barge lines.

Then again, he could have just been trying to set my expectations for higher prices.

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> Ran into my fertilizer supplier yesterday at the lumber yard. He was telling that fertilizer prices are really in question right now.
> 
> Then again, he could have just been trying to set my expectations for higher prices.
> 
> Ralph


That sounds about right....no reason for them to be priced where they are at now. I believe the fertilizer suppliers will notice significant consumer reluctance next spring.

Regards, Mike


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Sounds about right. There is always some disaster(excuse) to put fear into the people to try and keep the price high.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Here the fertilizer dealers fill storage in summer and it is priced already so it takes awhile for prices to drop Urea,P and K anyway.Anhydrous they have limited storage and refilled from pipeline terminal near here mostly


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Here we can get it straight from Burns Harbor right off the barge if you want, local co-op is set up to handle much larger volumes now and will even blend it for us so we don't have anymore than one product on the farm at a time.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

All right....so what is everyones price per ton of potash now? and why the heck is sulfate of potash so out of line....here.

Regards, Mike


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

We are located next to one of the larger potash mines, like 60 min drive away and potash is higher here than what I see for US pricing. I'm thinking its a case of what the market will bear.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

slowzuki said:


> We are located next to one of the larger potash mines, like 60 min drive away and potash is higher here than what I see for US pricing. I'm thinking its a case of what the market will bear.


I think it has more to do with what they can get away with. Maybe we in Canada should import potash and than the price will come down.


----------



## SwingOak (May 19, 2014)

From two weeks ago:

Urea 46-0-0 - $525.77/ton
MicroEssentials SZ - $659.79/ton
Potash 0-0-62 - $463.92/ton

I'll have to check my paperwork to see what the prices were earlier in the year.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah I'm getting prices at 800$+ per ton on urea and close to 800$ on potash.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

slowzuki said:


> Yeah I'm getting prices at 800$+ per ton on urea and close to 800$ on potash.


Will that is all because of the exchange rate, can't be any other reason


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

slowzuki said:


> Yeah I'm getting prices at 800$+ per ton on urea and close to 800$ on potash.


WOW


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm thinking its because of trucking and I'm not a big account. There are few farms and all spread out here. No rail service to the area.



hog987 said:


> Will that is all because of the exchange rate, can't be any other reason


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

slowzuki said:


> Yeah I'm getting prices at 800$+ per ton on urea and close to 800$ on potash.


metric ton?


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> metric ton?


metric tonne should only add 10% to the price


----------



## Buckaroo (Aug 20, 2014)

Why cany you just use horse manure? Can't that work?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Buckaroo said:


> Why cany you just use horse manure? Can't that work?


Yes it will work....for it to work well in forage fields you need about ten tons to the acre or more. The only place that I know that stocks those kind of horse shit quantities is located in Washington DC.

Regards, Mike


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Vol said:


> Yes it will work....for it to work well in forage fields you need about ten tons to the acre or more. The only place that I know that stocks those kind of horse shit quantities is located in Washington DC.
> 
> Regards, Mike


So we can all take turns rotating the politicians through our hay field's till we think we have enough crap. But you can keep your boys down south cause we have enough of this in Ottawa. Might as will get some use out of them cause they don't seem to do much else good


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Vol said:


> Yes it will work....for it to work well in forage fields you need about ten tons to the acre or more. The only place that I know that stocks those kind of horse shit quantities is located in Washington DC.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Thanks for the laugh. Need to stack em under my chit pile first so they break.down though.


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

Vol said:


> Yes it will work....for it to work well in forage fields you need about ten tons to the acre or more. The only place that I know that stocks those kind of horse shit quantities is located in Washington DC.
> 
> Regards, Mike


'At's right... freight might be cost prohibitive tho... horse crap that's also full of hot air


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Mixed with a whole lotta bull$%!+.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

along with the chicken shits down there that would be one hellava blend. The prices we get in our area are closer to what Slowzuki has been quoted. 759 for urea 675 for 0-0-62 and I usually use a mix of 20-20-20 and 46-0-0. The triple 20 I get for 600 per ton


----------



## SwingOak (May 19, 2014)

I expected everything to be above average pricing because everything else my co-op sells costs more than it does anywhere else. Can't complain about the spreader rental either, it was $55 and included delivery and pickup. They even set up the spreader for the proper application rate. All I had to do was hook up and go.


----------

